# any idea



## mtv (Jun 23, 2007)

what corn this is
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee271/mtv247/20150117_142229_zpsysnred9k.jpg


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

mtv said:


> what corn this is
> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee271/mtv247/20150117_142229_zpsysnred9k.jpg


No idea, possibly butter or caramel as part of its make up.


----------



## mtv (Jun 23, 2007)

this id it mother








this is its dad


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Best call it a Heinz 57


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My first thought was caramel motley but it has a strange amount of grey base in it. Anery caramel has anery as the dominant colour though not caramel so I don't think it's that. Then I thought well maybe it's from a high miami line with caramel hets and that's why it's showing that silvery base but looking at the parents that's definitely not it.

Does it have a blank belly? If so definitely a motley.


----------



## mtv (Jun 23, 2007)

yes its belly is a blue grey colour


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I would breed it with a caramel motley or butter motley, if you get 100% caramels (or 100% caramels and butters) then you'll know for sure. But since it has a blank belly it's definitely a motley and both parents must be het for motley.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

caramel motley would my best estimate too


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I third that the 'mystery' critter is a caramel motley. Congrats!


----------



## mtv (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks just have to see what I can put with him


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

if you put him back to 'mom', you'll get normals, motleys, caramels and caramel motleys.


----------

